
As Phoenix Heats Up, the Night Comes Alive - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/climate/phoenix-heat.html
======
ggm
Phoenix was the first place I visited over 45C and the feeling of sweat
evaporating off your body was unbelievable.

I admire anyone who can adapt to life in that climate. I moved from the UK to
Australia to escape the cold, but the oven is higher than I want to be.

~~~
andyv
Living in Phoenix amounts to becoming a desert animal of sorts-- you prefer to
go outside at night. In the day, you sort of scurry from air conditioner to
air conditioner.

The non-summer weather is why everyone stays.

